# A classy skinner!



## Strider (Jan 19, 2016)

Or so I think of it!
It is a product of my desire to make something new. Well, I have made skinners before, the latest was a Fallkniven PHK inspired knife, with the best handle it could have- done, of course, by @Molokai.

So, no inspirations here, lads, only a piece of paper and tons of creativity. I wanted to make a big handle this time and something that resembles Persian. That's why I made it in a hidden tang construction, so I could make it big, yet very light.

I took no photos while doing the straight forward blank cutting and shaping- all the tricks were shown in my former threads.
Sanding before HT... Deep grooves go hard.



Slicer tip! Flat whetstone removing grooves, otherwise the sandpaper bends and curves the lines.


Sexy lines! The shoulders of the blade were left as they were, because I've decided that I'll sink them in the bolster.


Satin finish, that's where I was heading. Did a good job, though.


 After first and disappointing HT with a fewer HT than I'd like, I decided to tryout case hardening. The knife went all the way in, till just below that tang hole.



HTing...

 Results after case hardening. I tested it from the tang to the blade, see the difference in hardness. The softest part was outside of the hardening granulate. The closer I am to the blade, the harder the steel.

Reactions: Like 2 | Way Cool 1


----------



## Strider (Jan 19, 2016)

After tempering cycle. I always measure close to the previous spot to get the most accurate results and the difference from the former measures. 


 

 
Look at the holes. The big one was just an option for drilling, a marker, let's say. The little black holes are from the first conventional oil quench, and the shiny ones are after case hardening. Take note they are smaller that the black holes, due to steel being harder.

 
Shapes...Notice the strange rice pattern finish. That's where the carbon is higher than the rest. 

 
Looks fun, though!

 Same story, but after tempering. After tempering, the holes are slightly bigger than after hardening.



The results! 


 Simple scale removal- I did not know there were none, due to lack of oxygen in the granulate! Neat! :D


 
Rice grain pattern.

 
My patina making tryouts...this old nail polish lacquer spots the steel as well...resulting in interesting shapes.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Strider (Jan 19, 2016)

NIce pattern! 


 
Starting to rasp the rough shape...


 The end is always tricky, curves in general...


 Figuring put the entrance to fit the tang in.



I have to drill deep for this one. 4 mm bit, I bought it specially for this task. 


 
For a metal drill, it did its job well. 


 Red marks the end.


 

This is what Tom told me. The burnt and compressed dust acutally widens the hole. 

 
Black part tells where I've drilled trough. (two holes) 

 Almost done!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Kevin (Jan 19, 2016)

Loris please do not proceed any further while I check that math for you . . . .

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Kevin (Jan 19, 2016)

Yep looks right to me go right ahead. 

Can't wait to see this one finished!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Strider (Jan 19, 2016)

Now it's time to burn the hole for widening.


 

 

 Thoughts about bolster. 


 
Flattening the pre bolster part...

 
Neat fit!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Strider (Jan 19, 2016)

One way to check the fit...


 
Which is, by the way, going rather well!

 As I progress, every file draw makes the difference from perfect to too much. So, rather than than, I slightly tap it in, as follows.


 It moves more and more, closer and closer.



Very close! Only shoulders left to be sunken in.


 
Suede and birch bark spacers...

 
Digging in with an 8mm file.


First lower side and then the other.

 
Sadly, I've forced it to much- you know, the only one and single time you say it won't break...it does. Strange, it doesn't work with money- I say I won't find any money, and I don't!

 
But I mended it quickly. It' can barely be seen!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Strider (Jan 19, 2016)

Millimeter or two and it is set.


 Measuring how much of bark and suede I will have to take.


 The bolster and the handle are nicely arranged.


 Overall shape. I've epoxied some cracks in the wood, just to prevent it from breaking when rasping. The buck eye burl is stabilized, but still. 



Also, I added a 2 mm stainless steel pin that goes trough each layer of bark and suede and finally trough the bolster and the handle. Why? To prevent rotation of the bark and the suede and just to fix everything in place. 


 Fits nicely, and it's longest I've made.


 After gluing, I compressed everything and then went rasping.



I like the way both woods behaved. No splintering.

 Some more texturing...profiling, call it as you will.


 I think that will do!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Strider (Jan 19, 2016)

Later, I've dug out the soft epoxy in the bolster crack and replaced it with CA and rosewood dust. Can't be seen, not as much. The drawn part gave me headache. After sandpaper sanding, the soft, pithy and spongy part unveiled...and all effort to fix anything was flawed. As the "eye" piece and its surroundings are very hard, so you get a whole lot of trouble.


 Out of curiosity, I tried to add a "collar" to the bolster. Never seen it before, guess I'm the inventor hahahah! Just dig it out, and add any dust filling.



The white was just to see whether it's symmetrical and stuff.

 
The black morta wood dust is the thing.


And that's that. All there's left to do is add lots of Truoil coats :))) 
What is it with the purple coloring? Never saw it before...Looks good?

 

 


I hope you all like it and be critical!

Reactions: Like 2 | EyeCandy! 3 | Way Cool 3


----------



## Blueglass (Jan 19, 2016)

Freak'in sweet.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Strider (Jan 21, 2016)

Thank you very much! Be critical, please. 
Fourth Truoil coat complete. Shiny! All though some dust specs got stuck.
Last time I used cotton rag with lots of lint, now I apply with a rubber glove.


----------



## Blueglass (Jan 21, 2016)

I have my best luck applying Tru oil with my finger tip. Not kidding.


----------



## ironman123 (Jan 21, 2016)

Pretty cool looking.


----------



## Strider (Jan 22, 2016)

Fingertips, you say? I tried that, yes, and it proves well. But, getting it off is a miricle!


----------



## Strider (Jan 22, 2016)

And you, experienced, elderly fellow hunters, will the knife suffice in skinning tasks or is the the blade too long and wide? How long were stone tools when you used them to obtain furs and flutes? :D


----------



## barry richardson (Jan 22, 2016)

Looking good Loris, are you using repurposed steel from something else?

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Strider (Jan 22, 2016)

Thank you Barry!
Yes. I have used the last piece of Echo chainsaw guide bar. Good material. Next one will be made out of files or 1075 I obtained in some bigger quantities.


----------



## JR Parks (Jan 22, 2016)

Loris, the knife looks good and the bolster adds character. Thanks a bunch for the tutorial! I apply my truoil with squares of old sheets and they seem to work fine. But without a latex glove you might as well apply with your finger - it goes right through the sheet. Jim

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Strider (Jan 22, 2016)

Thank you, sir.
So you, too, recycle! I use old undersirts, socks and pants for the dirty work. Especially when applying. But this oil leaves a nice rubbery film behind. 

I bought a Fallkniven CC4 sharpener, extra fine grit. That plus stropping and the lone curve of the blade- voila!
Better photos soon...
Thank you, Loris

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## gman2431 (Jan 22, 2016)

Strider said:


> And you, experienced, elderly fellow hunters, will the knife suffice in skinning tasks or is the the blade too long and wide? How long were stone tools when you used them to obtain furs and flutes? :D


I don't know send it here and a young fellow Hunter will let you know!

COOL looking knife man and I love your build threads. It's almost like being there watching you make it!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## gman2431 (Jan 22, 2016)

Also when I used old cloths for wiping finish on I would fold it up how I wanted and then run a lighter back and forth over it. Seemed to really help with the loose lint falling in. Might help ya some! Might not! Lol

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Strider (Jan 23, 2016)

Hahahaha rascal! Thanks, I hope the my knife serves you well.
Well, now that you told me that, I see why sometimes I get lint and sometimes I don't. Odd, isn't it? )


----------



## robert flynt (Jan 24, 2016)

The knife looks really good now that it is finished. I noticed you a lot more hand work than I do a lot more hand work on the handle than I do. I usually rough shape the handle with my knife grinder then use a 1" loose belt sander to finish shaping and the hand sand it to finish. If you can get a milling bit the size of the drill bit you use to drill the holes in the handle you can weld an extension on to it and use that to slot the hole for the handle. It works well enough that I only drill one hole then slot it with the milling bit.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Strider (Jan 25, 2016)

I understand, but, can you link a photo? At first I thought you meant to drill the other side for pommel haha! Where did I come up with that idea?
Yes, I still have to rely on handwork, as I own fewer tools than many knifemakers. I don't mind that, and frankly, I enjoy it!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Strider (Feb 1, 2016)

I've managed to dig out the first photos of the knife. The card file names reset due to too many pictures. They're self explanatory, I hope.


----------



## Strider (Feb 1, 2016)

I hope you like the results!For the grand finale, I present you...

the Classy skinner!
...
Whose handle didn't want to dry after three weeks, coated with Truoil...Wiped it with nitro thinner, applied the thinnest coat I could using my fingers (ty for the advice!). I tried to use hairdryer, spiral heater and any dryer and warmer thing than my home. Still didn't dry, it was tacky (?), very sticky all the way. Well, some parts just soak it, but that's about it, the majority was sticky. The heating pronounced the bolster crack. Forgot it wasn't stabilized 


 So I gave up, and applied Tung oil. 3 coats, I'll do the final one now. Do you prefer the mat finish over the glossy one? I kinda do! :D It did darken the wood a bit, but I am happy. Also, it is shaving sharp! 



I hope you like the results!

 

 

 

 

 
I hope you like the results!

Reactions: Way Cool 3


----------



## Molokai (Feb 3, 2016)

Strider said:


> Thank you very much! Be critical, please.
> Fourth Truoil coat complete. Shiny! All though some dust specs got stuck.
> Last time I used cotton rag with lots of lint, now I apply with a rubber glove.


Great looking knife, and I have seen it in person. Looks old school like it came from museum....
I apply CA glue with rubber gloves. BTW.


----------



## Kevin (Feb 3, 2016)

Loris that is a fantastic looking knife. I love that handle. And blade. And Persian shape. Is it already sold?


----------



## Strider (Feb 4, 2016)

Thanks Tom! Glad you like it. I guess, since those are your thoughts, I must be progressing. Well, I'll never reach the @Tclem coolness level :D
And thank you as well, Kevin ser, I appreciate it. It was only meant to be a handy skinner, not a yataghan haha, but it does resemble it, good.
No, it is not sold, nor reserved, khm khm, hint, khm! :D


----------



## Tclem (Feb 4, 2016)

Strider said:


> Thanks Tom! Glad you like it. I guess, since those are your thoughts, I must be progressing. Well, I'll never reach the @Tclem coolness level :D
> And thank you as well, Kevin ser, I appreciate it. It was only meant to be a handy skinner, not a yataghan haha, but it does resemble it, good.
> No, it is not sold, nor reserved, khm khm, hint, khm! :D


Don't know about that coolness level. Lol

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Strider (Feb 7, 2016)

So...I tried to act like you guys, take a good photo or two. I went hiking, bumped into a shagging couple, ran embarrassed, tried to reach the snow line butt started too late and was caught by the dark. I took the last rays, literally. Sadly, my dynamo lamp lever broke meaning I had to climb down in pitch black dwarf ash forest and juniper shrubs just eye level high :D Fun fun! 
These be the results. 

 

 

 

 

 

 
I thought to myself- where did the handle go? Hahahahahha

 

 

 
I see Van Gogh haha


No more photos, I promise!


----------



## Strider (Oct 28, 2016)

Sorry for the bad photos;
I have returned safely from the states carrying a small piece of veg tan leather. I had to try it out and this was the most...suitable candidate. So, without further ado!


 

 


 


 


Next thing to do is to make it decay-proof and waterproof. Also, it kinda gets a bit harder for wear and tear. Vinegaroon paint job! Beautiful process. I am happy with the result. Accordingly, further waterproofing and leather care is done with three coats of Mink oil and a hair dryer.

Reactions: Like 1 | EyeCandy! 2


----------



## NYWoodturner (Oct 28, 2016)

Nice job Loris!


----------



## Strider (Oct 28, 2016)

Thank you, Scott! Far from perfect :p


----------



## Strider (Oct 28, 2016)

Oh, and you can tell the upper rivets were cut off. I decided not to put them there as they might catch the blade when re-sheathing. Who wants a dull knife when skinning?


----------

